

Startup that eliminates resumes and cover letters in the hiring process. - elmargasimov
http://www.employify.me

======
pedalpete
I signed up, but am left wondering what they are doing. Their landing page is
all about telling people about them, but why would I when I have no idea what
they are going to do.

~~~
elmargasimov
Great feedback! I am the founder and I will be sure to change the description
to be more informative. What we do is provide a way for job seekers to apply
for jobs without a resume or writing cover letters. This process is
inefficient and outdated. Instead we make the process more effective and
insightful, by even giving you an actual taste of the job before you apply.
Good that you signed up, because now you can actually find out the way we do
this when we launch. Again, I am sorry that it wasn't clear from the first
instance.

